# This Yellow Card Thing



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, I have this new yellow card that says its for the 721 and 921 units. I have not installed this card yet and I had it for over five to six weeks now.

It says that my old card will expire in 2-3 weeks. Do I really need this card? Is my 721 not going to work if I don't install it?

So do I have too or am I missing something here?

MadScientist thanks you. :grin:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes you SHOULD HAVE changed it out within 2-3 weeks of receiving it. Now - well, you better call E* tech support and get their advice.

What's happening - E* is changing their access cards so the encryption will be different and thus is an anti-piracy measure. In the long run - if you don't change your card(s) - you will also be locked out of your "paid for"programming.


----------



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

MadScientist said:


> Hello, I have this new yellow card that says its for the 721 and 921 units. I have not installed this card yet and I had it for over five to six weeks now.
> 
> It says that my old card will expire in 2-3 weeks. Do I really need this card? Is my 721 not going to work if I don't install it?
> 
> ...


I did the same thing, left it hanging around for 5-6 weeks. Last week I just followed the instructions on the sheet it came with, no problem.

Mitch


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps they say 2-3 weeks planning on shutting it off over a bit of a longer period of time than that but telling people 2-3 weeks so that they get plenty of time to call in to do the card swap.


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

Before you change the card record few PPV with phone line disconnected (you can do about $25 worth). Then change the card. Info on PPV order will remain on the old card that you'll destroy anyhow.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

samo said:


> Before you change the card record few PPV with phone line disconnected (you can do about $25 worth). Then change the card. Info on PPV order will remain on the old card that you'll destroy anyhow.


Yeah. Let's try to legitimize theft of service. Morals and ethics be damned. :nono2:


----------



## geobernd (Nov 4, 2004)

samo said:


> Before you change the card record few PPV with phone line disconnected (you can do about $25 worth). Then change the card. Info on PPV order will remain on the old card that you'll destroy anyhow.


Is that really what E* is doing? That's pretty sad... When I hade the last swap with D* all PPV (even very old ones that where paid long ago) transferred from the old card to the new card. They have a special procedure that uses the receiver to copy this data from one card to the other.... Hmmm... Maybe I'm giving E* and Idea :eek2:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

samo said:


> Before you change the card record few PPV with phone line disconnected (you can do about $25 worth). Then change the card. Info on PPV order will remain on the old card that you'll destroy anyhow.


Some people don't have any ethics at all. What a piece of scum you are to suggest something like that.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Bill R said:


> Some people don't have any ethics at all. What a piece of scum you are to suggest something like that.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

cdru said:


> Yeah. Let's try to legitimize theft of service. Morals and ethics be damned. :nono2:


I agree - even though E* doesn't seem to have any morals or ethics themselves.


----------



## samo (Nov 9, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Some people don't have any ethics at all. What a piece of scum you are to suggest something like that.


Chill off dude. Did you notice a smiley at the end of the sentence?
But on serious note - you need to force telephone call BEFORE you exchange your card. I didn't know that, so 2 PPV movie purchases that I had on one of my PVRs disappiered. I called Dish and they told me just forget about it because there is no way to get info from a card after replacement.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

What a joke, not!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

samo said:


> Chill off dude. Did you notice a smiley at the end of the sentence?


And the smiley makes it O.K. for you to post how to cheat DISH out of $25? I don't take back my statement. People like you who suggest how to steal from DISH (or anyone else) are SCUM.


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Where you at? I need you to post your address and phone number here so that I can have my echostar people come and choke the 25 dollars out of you. You will pay the 25 dollars or else. :nono2:


----------

